# Blck Flavour Malao One Shot



## CJB85 (10/5/19)

Hey there

Has anyone tried this https://blckvapour.co.za/products/malao-30ml?variant=13087913902141 before?
Any thoughts, is it a good one to try, or is it one to pass on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/5/19)

CJB85 said:


> Hey there
> 
> Has anyone tried this https://blckvapour.co.za/products/malao-30ml?variant=13087913902141 before?
> Any thoughts, is it a good one to try, or is it one to pass on?



It is superb!!!! Get it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/5/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> It is superb!!!! Get it!!!!


If it carries your stamp of approval, it can't be bad!
The other ones I wonder about are the Obsidian by DIY or Die and Pacific Coast by Foggs... are they also "must get" ones?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (10/5/19)

CJB85 said:


> If it carries your stamp of approval, it can't be bad!
> The other ones I wonder about are the Obsidian by DIY or Die and Pacific Coast by Foggs... are they also "must get" ones?



It is a fantastic blend which I tried to remix but the OG is simply too good to copy!!
Yes, Obsidian is good but you need to like that profile as it is very specific...
The VS OneShot range @ Blck is off course also outstanding = support local!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/5/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> It is a fantastic blend which I tried to remix but the OG is simply too good to copy!!
> Yes, Obsidian is good but you need to like that profile as it is very specific...
> The VS OneShot range @ Blck is off course also outstanding = support local!!


Damnit, missed out on the Malao, sold out...
I did however pick up the Obsidian, Pacific Coast, Pango (VS), Bamango (VS) and Pearlosophy (VS)... holding thumbs.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (10/5/19)

CJB85 said:


> Damnit, missed out on the Malao, sold out...
> I did however pick up the Obsidian, Pacific Coast, Pango (VS), Bamango (VS) and Pearlosophy (VS)... holding thumbs.



Looks like that Malao is back in stock @CJB85 
I went there and added to cart and it added it.
Looks nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

